# WATER TEMP



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Could anyone give me the water temp at willow island or send me a link
ready to take my annual fall trip
Thanks
geowol


----------



## Thomas m. (Mar 10, 2017)

Reel Thing said:


> Could anyone give me the water temp at willow island or send me a link
> ready to take my annual fall trip
> Thanks
> geowol


56


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Perfect temp for.... everything down there. Wish I could make it down.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

There's no fish in the willow island pool of the ohio river


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

50* water temp. Monday in Marietta


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Reel Thing said:


> There's no fish in the willow island pool of the ohio river


 Are there any fish in the Ohio River anywhere else?


----------



## Thomas m. (Mar 10, 2017)

Reel Thing said:


> There's no fish in the willow island pool of the ohio river


They seem to be few and far between these days.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thomas m. said:


> They seem to be few and far between these days.


agree slim pickens on the OR
temp was 46 to 50 on sunday at WI we found bait fish but nothing else around 
hoping to get on some smallies or Lm not even a bump


----------

